# Versus... TK chariot blocks



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi everyone...

Continuing our new 8th ed "Versus..." series we have TK chariots, as requested by CountChocula.

The new TK army book has brought chariots back to the fore, gone are the days of chariots bouncing off units... these things will smash straight through pretty much any unit in the game.

Putting out D6 impact hits each...
able to put out fairly nasty harassing fire...
and with a Tomb King that not only improves the unit's combat powers but will also always have a chariot of his own (damn this guy is nimble, jumping chariot to chariot just as his gets destroyed)....
AND, if that wasn't enough a few quick spells cast on the unit can quickly raise up the models you have managed to kill.
Lets face it, these guys are just pure nastiness on a stick


So how do you deal with them?
Do you run a gunline that just sits back and laughs as your artillery turns them into splinters?
Have you managed to use terrain to use the fact that they are chariots against them?
What tricks do you use to make sure you get the charge against them?
Or, if the worst happens (god forbid) and they actually manage to charge you have you found a way to avoid crippling damage and fight back?

As always your thoughts, opinions and tactics are requested... help out your fellow heretics out there by sharing your dark wisdom, be it gained through fighting against, or even with TK chariots.


----------



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for choosing my topic for the next installment of "Versus" I played against the same TK player again (a friend of mine actually) and this time it only got worse. 9 Chariots with the TK (and as was stated earlier hopping from chariot to chariot..arrgh) But this time there were Necropolis Knights. Along with other units that just appear behind me because of their rule that allows them to, Under the sands I believe it is called? So when I set up the chariots for flank charges Ive suddenly got monstrous snake-skeleton knights behind me along with Prince Apophas who simply just rapes my Vampire Lord, which is the point when I pack up the dice and call it a day. :russianroulette:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well in my very (very) limited experience of playing against TK I found that their chariots really are pretty fragile, so if you can get into them with a strong combat unit that can deal out the hurt then they should die fairly quickly (I found dryads very effective). Then again "make sure you get the charge" shouldn't really be a new tactic for anyone when dealing with chariots.

For vampires the old favorites are probably still the best unit: get some ghouls into the chariots and you should be laughing. If there is a TK in there then attack him directly once in combat the fact that he is on a chariot doesn't help him all that much (+1 armour save). Alternately you could just try to tarpit the enemy- chariot units don't put out that many attacks when they aren't charging, so you could try marching a large cheap unit (eg zombies/skellies) up close and then van hells them into combat (or just try for long range charges) and have them hold up the enemy for a few turns while the rest of your army either maneuvers into charging the chariots or deals with other problems around the board.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Same way I deal with all other killy units.

A big block of PG with the Razor Standard led by Caradryan and maybe a Prince. Caradryan basically puts the TK out of commision. As I'll be issuing challeges at every opportunity. PG themselves have their 4++, which halves the casualties suffered mathematically.

Again, Teclis will blast them to hell.

With my vampires, I'd either take a big unit to abosrb their impact hits. OR, fight fire with fire, Blood Knights. Str7 lances still destroy chariots with one hit from memory...making the Dreadlance Lord an abosulute terror.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Actually, S7 auto-pop is gone. But yeah - tarpits should do the trick, and going for the charge doesn't exactly hurt your chances. Any hitty unit to the flank will put them in a world of hurt.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd use some Heavy Cavalry to take care of them. In particular, my CoK bus, for my Dark Elves. Solutions for my Lizardmen are a little less, but distracting them with skinks so I could perhaps get a charge off would be best.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

In an all comers list?

I'd throw some razorgors at him to hold the charge. Then follow up with a stubborn unit of S4 T4 gors and hopefully miasma/ wildform then hack him to splinters through sheer numbers.
If i have one, a razorgor chariot into their flank. Not much they can really do vs s6 (on charge) and t5 5 wound chariot in their side. Mmmmmm. 

are they still flamable? If so, Bestigors w/ flaming banner would make mincemeat out of them....if they weren't charged. 

It's a nasty unit, but a unit like that really does need it's charge. With beasts, I have the ability to outpace him or at least toss chaff his way and hold him up.


Or Miasma their movement to crap and back. Making marching a joke (can't march M 7-8? reduced by d3, d3)

I'm not going to lie; a bit bitter about their chariots. Much better than beastmen chariots, cheaper and more effective.

But what out there isnt? heh.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Trolls can happily take a charge unless the unit takes a Herald with Flaming Banner.

Take the charge, save some wounds, make themselves stronger, then hit back with 3-4 S5-6 Attacks each.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hold the front with a steam tank then put greatswords into the flank, they wont last for long!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> Hold the front with a steam tank then put greatswords into the flank, they wont last for long!


LOL, I think the greatswords are a little unnecessary.... a steamtank will probably get the job done nicely by itself


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I used snotlings on an angle to drive them into a section of trees, crushing 4 of the 6, and the rest were killed by flanking orcs.

My other tactic was getting an angry greenskin god to stamp on them a couple of times (foot of gork ftw!)


----------



## The rabid simian (Feb 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Trolls can happily take a charge unless the unit takes a Herald with Flaming Banner.
> 
> Take the charge, save some wounds, make themselves stronger, then hit back with 3-4 S5-6 Attacks each.


They don't need a herald, as the unit can take a magic banner, and should because flaming impact hits are just too rude to pass up.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

as a dwarf player having a friend who likes to run a unit of 6 of them i find organ guns soon take that silly undead smile off their faces(skulls) then with whatever is left get a unit of hammerers in there stubborn s6 hurts them


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

The same way I deal with anything that hits at higher than S5.

Cast Flesh to stone on the saurus, and accept the charge. Alternatively, if my opponent is a real idiot and leaves himself in charge range without backup, then just charge right on in- the impact hits are the problem, so just deny them.


----------

